# Anyone familiar with this outfit?



## Land O' Aches (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.bergerwerke.com/BW519.html


Ran across this site the other day. Interesting.


----------



## Stony (Nov 21, 2012)

Land O' Aches said:


> http://www.bergerwerke.com/BW519.html
> 
> 
> Ran across this site the other day. Interesting.




I have been on that site also and he has some interesting products. Looks like they are producing bikes for people that can't find or afford original military issue bikes.


----------

